# The cutest thing



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Just had to share this. It's been really cold around here, well cold for South Carolina means 25F
So, I have this fabric bag filled with dry corn, which I heat up in the microwave and put on my shoulders or legs to warm me up. Well, Tony (who else) flew over to perch on my shoulder only to discover the "heated perch", meaning the warm bag of corn  The bag wasn't too hot for his feet, but it was just perfect to warm up his little cold toes, lol. So he sat there for a while.
So funny...*


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Awww, so cute! I can just picture him now, landing and settling in on your corn bag. lol. I think you guys are a bit colder than we are. I haven't been this cold since last years big ice storm. Stay warm, Dee!


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*That is adorable! *


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Oh, I know! It's soooo cold, I just can't believe that we are about a week or so away from March :wow:*


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

I know right? I been all bundled up in my warmest coat and my own crocheted scarf, and they are barely keeping me warm. I came down to Myrtle Beach to get AWAY from the cold of Ohio. Now I have that same cold, but no snow. Which btw, I'm not complaining about!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That's great!

Tony is now your snuggle buddy for more reasons than just the "snuggles" *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Tony's no dummy, you'll have company every time he see's that corn bag. We got a -19 F this a.m. 

Come on spring.....


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*


Jonah said:



Tony's no dummy, you'll have company every time he see's that corn bag. We got a -19 F this a.m. 

Come on spring.....

Click to expand...

I know right! We were at -22 this morning and they are calling for as cold as -35 this weekend with wind chill! :wow:*


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Ouch! Feeling bad for you Randy, and Lindsey! And a little better for our weather.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah, I heard you guys were in the "polar vortex" again! It's quite amusing that we're supposed to be the cold state and we've had 60s-70s all week!! 
Stay warm, and keep on microwaving those corn bags :laughing:


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



Tony's no dummy, you'll have company every time he see's that corn bag. We got a -19 F this a.m. 

Come on spring.....

Click to expand...




CuteLittleBirdies said:





I know right! We were at -22 this morning and they are calling for as cold as -35 this weekend with wind chill! :wow:

Click to expand...

:scare: OK, I am not gonna complain any more, lol*


----------

